# Fall 2010 USC wait-listers for S2011 admissions



## Sojouner (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi guys, congrats on nearing the prize. A few of us in the spring admissions rotation would like to hear from you.

In particular, if you were wait-listed for Spring 2011, do you plan to attend? And, any idea of how many will accept the S2011 admission?

Thanks so much for your insight.


----------



## Sojouner (Nov 12, 2010)

Come on y'all...I know you're reading this

A little input please!

Many thanks.


----------

